

How does it feel like to be a non-tech co-founder? - AbhishekBiswal

Let's say, you're a co-founder of a tech startup. In the early phase, you attend meetings and the developer/co-founders try to explain the idea to the VCs, investors, and other people, how does it feel like when you don't know what actually is happening behind the scene, how things work, etc. ?
======
sixQuarks
An architect doesn't need to know how to do the job of a carpenter, but he
needs to know what the carpenter is capable of doing.

Same thing applies to tech companies.

~~~
brudgers
A good architect, where good is the type of architect carpenters prefer to
work with, knows how a carpenter does his job and what he needs to do it (and
what he doesn't need). The good architect facilitates the carpenter's work or
more generally designs to avoid problems within and among the various trades.

Or so I have been told.

------
orangethirty
If you co-found with someone who is that clueless, then the burden is on you.
Just because people may not know computers that well doesn't mean they are
idiots.

------
Throwadev
"What does it feel like..."

